# SDL con DirectFB para usuario (pend.)

## AnimAlf

Hola,

¿que tengo que hacer para poder utilizar las SDL como usuario desde la terminal, por ejemplo para aplicaciones como qemu o Dosbox?

Parece que tenga que configurar algún archivo en /etc sobre las SDL pero, no encuentro información sobre ello (o no se buscarlo, me pierdo en el inglés). El caso es que DirectFB sí puede utilizarlo un usuario normal, por ejemplo con el mplayer y -vo fbdev2, pero no si hago -vo fbdev2:sdl con lo que sólo se oye el sonido. El driver sdl va muy bien para no preocuparme por redimensionar la pantalla sin calculadora   :Razz: 

No se que hacer   :Sad:  sólo funcionan con el admin

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No entiendo la sintaxis, según tenía entendido y lo corroboran las pruebas que acabo de hacer el comando es mplayer -vo sdl.

Por el contrario, si copio tu comando -vo fbdev:sdl no encuentra el driver de video y al no encontrarlo, obviamente, solo reproduce sonido:

```
[fbdev2] Can't open sdl: No such file or directory

Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
```

A mi por lo menos me funciona usando el driver SDL como usuario no privilegiado.

Salud!

----------

## AnimAlf

La sintaxis está mal, tendría que ser sólo sdl o fbdev2, fbdev2:sdl no recuerdo de donde lo he sacado.

¿Desde la consola también te funciona? Ctrl-Alt-F1 p. e.

-vo sdl

sólo me funciona con súdo, sin ello sólo lo escucho pero no me ocurre con fbdev2.

Desde las X sin ningún problema.

Me aparece este mensaje de error:

[VO_SDL] Falló la inicialización SDL: Unable to open mouse.

Pero no como root   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No, en modo consola con framebuffer activado (me has hecho activarlo solo para probar  :Very Happy: ) me suelta el mismo mensaje de error, que no puede abrir el mouse, pero si funciona como root... A ver que mas puedo averiguar...

Salud!

----------

## AnimAlf

Cuidado que en mi caso, tengo problemas. No con el mplayer pero sí con otras aplicaciones como dosbox, o otra que ahora no recuerdo, pero entro en ellas, y ... el teclado no es el que tiene que ser. Y no puedo salir de aplicaciones. Si entro en DosBox, no salgo y no puedo escribir nada CLARO, las teclas han cambiado su ordenación. Desde las X no me ocurre. Y no se donde configurarlo.

----------

## opotonil

Se guramente sea una tonteria pero ya que el error que te da es:

```

[VO_SDL] Falló la inicialización SDL: Unable to open mouse. 

```

Has probado a instalar y configurar "sys-libs/gpm".

Salu2.

----------

## AnimAlf

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Has probado a instalar y configurar "sys-libs/gpm".

 

lo tengo instalado, el mouse funciona como root, pero el teclado está ido (como si cambiase aquello de qwerty por otra cosa)   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## AnimAlf

Otra cosa que me ocurre, con las aplicaciones es que no puedo cambiar de consola Alt+f1 Alt+f2 ... supongo que por lo del teclado. Pero en DirectFB no tengo problemas en ello, por ejemplo si estoy con links2 -g puedo moverme por las diferentes terminales sin problemas. Las de SDL ... no puedo abrir ninguna sin perder la conexiÃ³n con el pc a travÃ©s del monitor  :Sad: 

----------

## AnimAlf

Con el qemu, a diferencia de con el DosBox, sí puedo trabajar, aunque la llamada tiene que ser con sudo. Seguramente es por la misma naturaleza del qemu que puedo trabajar bien, pero, no puedo acceder a la consola (Ctrl+Alt+2)

Je, je, si salgo de la consola en la que inicio el Qemu, luego parace imposible volver a ella, está en (Ctrl+Alt+F8) en mi caso

Con la configuración de mis X al estar en ellas con el qemu en el frame buffer, aparecen interferencias en la parte superior, como una franja de cinco pantallas pequeñas de lo que está haciendo el qemu (en el resto de las consolas 1 a 6 tambien me aparecen pero a su resolución (je je son resoluciones diferentes, por eso las chiquitinas (con la misma resolución me sería difícil trabajar ahora con las x)). ¿Hay algún modo de eliminar esto? Supongo que también estará con lo de la propia configuración de las SDL ¿?¿?

Con una aplicación Direct frame buffer, la pantalla me queda en la misma terminal por ejemlo a la que accedo con Alt+F2 si cambio a otra, tengo allí lo que tenía, sin interferencia. Si voy a las X allí están, también sin interferencias. Tambien se tiene que poder hacer con las de SDL que trabajan bajo él. Creo yo. no se ¿?

----------

## AnimAlf

hola, he encontrado un modo de hacerlo funcionar, estableciendo la variable SDL_NOMOUSE. Pero al teclado se le va la pinza. Por ejemplo, si inicio el mplayer en la consola (tty1), al principio las teclas no funcionan en el orden que les corresponde (quiero decir que las toqué todas para salir y vi que volumenes brillos y demas no estaban donde debieran) además no puedo cambiar de consola ni regresar a las X hasta que no finaliza.

animalf@keeper ~ $ SDL_NOMOUSE=1 mplayer -vo sdl archivo.ogm

¿dónde y cómo se deben establecer las variables para sdl?

Utilizando dosbox si en dosbox.conf tengo

```
...

[autoexec]

keyb es 850

...
```

Desde una consola en las X todo bien, pero desde tty. Sigue mal, no se como recuperar una pantalla si accedo.

esto se tiene que poder corregir ¿cierto?

thnks

----------

